

Funky File Formats [video] - weinzierl
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_5930_-_en_-_saal_6_-_201412291400_-_funky_file_formats_-_ange_albertini.html#video

======
quadrature
link to the english version without dubbing
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5G_t-
gUBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5G_t-gUBc)

